# About brown coloured coat change in cockapoo



## CharlieBrown (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi I'm new to this and I am considering a cockapoo I have been to seen some and I love this little brown one , only I have read that brown usually is not brown, his mum is a cream/ buff cockapoo and dad a black poodle. What do u think? What should I ne looking for with a 8 week old puppy regarding hair colour? Any clues? Thank


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Choose any coloured pup - but be prepared for that colour to change, many cockapoos become lighter over time in their colour.
Chocolate poos are lovely, the one in the pic is adorable - and as their coat changes, they become even lovelier!! X
What you need to look out for more importantly is healthy parents that have been tested.
Good luck!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He is a cutie all right. Way before you think about his colour though there are a dozen other questions to ask. Are his parents health checked, has he had the proper vet checks, deworming first shots and so on? Does the breeder seem competant, has he been introduced to children, cats, water, and the noises of every daylife? Is he friendly, happy, confident? Is his tail wagging or does he run from you? Are YOU ready? Do you realize it is a massive 24/7 seventeen year commitment? Do you have the funds, dogs are costly and come with many unexpected costs. Are you ready to spend literally thousands of hours walking, training and being with your dog? Sorry if I sound harsh but we chose purses for their colours, colour should be the last thing you think about with a puppy. I apologize that I am a bit oversensitive right now because of some horrid media stories circulating.


----------



## CharlieBrown (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you folks, I appreciate all that u are saying and in this day and age you can not be careful enough. So many horror stories. 
I appreciate my question is probably immature dog question but I genuinely have hAd dogs all my life child hood and life to be honest , they where King Charles spaniels and have had 4 and had them for 10-14 yrs, but this cockapoo thing is new to me and appreciate the money time aspect and as a family we have thought about this as we have Been two years without a dog and and it was a long time we where in the puppy situation. 
Cockapoos to us are a new breed we are considering as you can imagine king charles spaniels shed a lot but loved them to the bitter end. Understand what u are saying about does not matter what colour but I do to be honest, as I willbe spending lots of money , time and love on this puppy when do decide which one. I like the brown ones and just wondering about tips to be suree about coat lightening as I would like a more brown one than the silver beige or cafe au lait one. All experiences tips wilcome , thanks in advance.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I do know what you mean, colour was a factor when I chose mine, only one part of the picture of course but as long as you ensure all the important factors are covered like health tests, temperament etc.....
It is more common for the Chocolates to turn to cafe au lait, been some brilliant threads on here, i'm sure someone will provide a link to one - Lotties Tilly is a great example of a changing coat. Unless you find a breeder who has done a lot of research regarding colour gene's they probably won't know themselves, I believe it is down to the poodle fading gene. The cream/buff Cockapoo has quite possibly faded from her original colour as this is a common colour to fade (from a darker gold/red) but I don't know enough about the gene's to know if that means her choc pup will have inherited a fading gene...I keep thinking one day I would love to learn more about this, along with dog behaviour, dog nutrition....
Unless the breeder knows about colour gene's or you find a pup from a repeat mating and the earlier mating produced choc pups that have not faded then I think you may have to presume your pup will fade, then if he doesn't it will be a bonus - although of course you will love him by then no matter what colour he changes to, and if he changes to really interesting shades (like Tilly has) then you may think that is a bonus anyway. Oh and I'm not surprised you have fallen for that little one, he is gorgeous. Don't forget with these dogs you never know what type of coat they will end up with either, be prepared for regular trips to the groomer. good luck with your decision.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My Phoebe is a chocolate phantom ( she has white on her paws, inside of her thighs, her chest and under flaps of her ears). she is now 14 months old and has now developed a few white hairs sprinkled over his back. I shall enjoy seeing what develops. My advice, if you like this little puppy and her parents have been tested, go for her. She may or may not change. It's like Christmas. You don't know what she will turn out like.....but it's temperment that matters more and you will love her whatever.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I agree with the fab info above and I'm sure you won't mind at all once you've fallen for your pup, colour choice did influence getting all my pups but you look back later and know that really isn't what it's about.
Like Dawn said I'd ask for info or pictures of older syblings if there are any. I'm not sure if the poodle fading gene can be carried but not passed on, if the sire is a strong black and not silver can you assume he doesn't carry it ?? Or otherwise I'd suggest going for a puppy from a sire that's dark chocolate and not cafe au lait. But having said that even the chocolates that don't fade often have an auburn tone depending on the sun and /or how long the coat is. 
If all the other boxes are ticked how can you not love his little brown nose enough to bring him home ?? x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just an after thought and it's only an observation and I'm sure someone will prove me wrong but chocolate partis seem to keep their tone, I can't think of one that's faded x


----------



## CharlieBrown (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi when u say parti, do u mean brown all over and a white chest. This is what this one is like?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

CharlieBrown said:


> Hi when u say parti, do u mean brown all over and a white chest. This is what this one is like?


Parti is when at least half of the dog is white. The lovely pup in your picture is a chocolate tuxedo  

Here's a thread that has loads of pictures of my cockapoo Tilly on
ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=61417&highlight=Fading

I really wanted a chocolate dog, I used to see pictures of really faded dogs sometimes and think "oh... Their owners must be so disappointed", which may be what you think yourself when you see all of Tilly's pictures. But when I look at her every day, I can honestly say I have never for a minute thought "oh, I wish you were still dark brown". I adore how she looks now and we get a lot of compliments when we're out and about!


----------

